# Been a Long time....



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2015)

First day of small game season started this AM and I found myself headed to Pinelog. Gate was closed at Oak st so I turned around and started to go somewhere else.........then I stopped, knew this was where I should be and I parked again.

I walked up the road heading to the Dove field where I usually go and it was right before sunrise. With a 1 mph Eastern wind, I knew the direction was perfect for the way I was coming in.
As I got just past the small field on the left, I heard what sounded like a Bobcat cry so I stopped. I stood there and Listened and there was all kind of commotion off in the distance, but no more sounds from the field. I cracked my Kruncher a few times as though I was casually eating some Acorns.......I like that sound in the woods
I stood there for about 5 to 10 minutes with a few more krunching sounds before I turned to go up the hill to the big dove field. As I was about half way up I guess, I saw a black pig come out onto the road. I ducked and could no longer see it, so I poked my head up. It was facing me and slowly headed my way so I lay down in Prone position and tried not to panick. I had plenty of time pull out the legs of my Bi-pod and get comfy. 
I still prefer and would go with a heart/lung shot, but this was not gonna be an option this time. I tried to hold a bead right between his eyes and when his nose went down again, I heard a crack and his legs gave out beneath him. He dropped like a rock and I was up quick walking towards him. I put a few more in his head before I bladed him........

I thanked for Lord for this blessing and many others he has given me. It has been a few years since I have gotten a pig, but everything fell into place today and this season is a complete success only one day in!

I dont know how big he was, but he was very Fat and had quite a bit of Fat on him....very healthy looking pig. Me thinks he gonna eat good!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Beaudeane (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats on the pig & a great start to the season! That's gonna be a hard opening day to beat & a great memory for you


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 15, 2015)

Good looking hog! Congratulations and enjoy some good eatin'.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 15, 2015)

I love it when a plan comes together.

Good Job!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2015)

Good job.


----------



## Horns (Aug 15, 2015)

Good job on a nice porky


----------



## antharper (Aug 15, 2015)

Good job ! And he does look healthy


----------



## riverbank (Aug 15, 2015)

When's the bbq?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 15, 2015)

Good deal. Wouldn't want to drag that one very far.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 16, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Good deal. Wouldn't want to drag that one very far.



No way was this guy gonna go over my shoulder either!

Thanks a bunch guys, its nice to share one of my own for a change


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice boar!


----------



## tmullins (Aug 17, 2015)

Good Stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 18, 2015)

BTW-with the shot I was given, I could not get the thought of wishing I had a TMJ in the chamber, out of my head.  
No doubt Nic had something to do with that.

Its weird, but a JHO and a TMJ just feel different when shot through my .22 mag.
 I actually looked for but could not find my TMJs that morning.  I had to use a hollow point...........There were a few follow ups that took place, but I wonder if they would have been necessary if the first one was a TMJ.............I am glad things worked out though


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2015)

Congrats, nice piggy! Should be some good eatin' there. Glad that BF you heard squallin' didn't steal it from you.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 18, 2015)

Congratulations Bruce.  Nice to see someone prove they actually exist at pine log. Bon apetite


----------



## fishtail (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't know how I overlooked this post.
Very nice and he looks like he ought to be good eatin' too!


----------



## RNC (Aug 18, 2015)

Congrats on a fine piece of pork !


----------



## WoodsnWater30 (Aug 21, 2015)

A picture says a thousand words, but couple it with words, and it can tell you a story. Congrats


----------



## Sniper62 (Sep 13, 2015)

Been off this forum for a while-Congrats on your success


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 13, 2015)

Sniper62 said:


> Been off this forum for a while-Congrats on your success



Thanks Sniper and glad to have you back

Hope all is well


----------



## weekender (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a nice hog, glad to see you get your knife dull for a change. Good on ya!


----------

